# Android 4.0 Tablet M729



## woodhiguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Unable to log in due lost or unknown PIN.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

we cannot help with pin or password problems


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry, as mentioned we do not assist with "lost" or "forgotten" passwords, closing thread.


----------

